# Videostreaming Grundlagen?



## UnqlPhriek (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo einerseits.
Ich hab ein paar Grundsätzliche Fragen zum Streamen eines Videos, hab mich zwar auch lange mit der Suche hier im Forum befasst, aber leider keine klaren Antworten gefunden, darum mach ich einfach mal n neuen Thread auf, der bestimmt auch noch anderen nützlich ist wie ich hoffe.

Ich muss ein typisches Streaming eines Musikvideos machen, die Datei liegt mir im MPEG I Format mit rund 40 MB vor.

1. Welche Technik ist zu empfehlen? Streaming über RealPlayer, Quicktime oder Flash und wo finde ich entsprechende Encoder und müsste ich dafür spez. Software auf meinen Server spielen? (Die Frage stellt sich mir zumindest für Real & Quicktime, weshalb mir Flash am "genehmsten" wäre)

2. Wie groß sollte die max. Dateigröße für die Betrachtung mit ISDN und für die mit DSL sein? Welche Auflösung und welche Kompression empfiehlt ihr um diese zu erreichen. 

3. Angenommen, aus 2. ergibt sich DivX (womit ich Datei immerhin ohne Veränderung der Auflösung immerhin schonmal auf 14MB gebracht hab).. und ich binde dieses DivX-File in ein Flash-Movie ein, wie sieht es mit Leuten aus, die nicht über einen aktuellen DivX-Codec verfügen?

Das sind erstmal 3 grundsätzliche Fragen mit denen ich mich befasse und ich wär froh, wenn mir jemand mit etwas Erfahrung diesbezüglich eine Empfehlung und vielleicht weitere Tipps geben kann.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## akrite (9. Mai 2005)

...dann mal ne andere Frage, möchtest Du es im Streamingsinne angucken während es noch runterlädt und nicht auf der Platte des users laden oder nur zum Download anbieten? Für richtiges Streaming würde ich Flash nehmen wollen, hat fast jeder installiert(Player) und man muß sich nicht jedesmal um einen aktuellen Codec(DiVX) kümmern. Bei Flash gibt es ordentliche Tutorials für diese Zwecke.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## UnqlPhriek (9. Mai 2005)

akrite hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...dann mal ne andere Frage, möchtest Du es im Streamingsinne angucken während es noch runterlädt und nicht auf der Platte des users laden oder nur zum Download anbieten? Für richtiges Streaming würde ich Flash nehmen wollen, hat fast jeder installiert(Player) und man muß sich nicht jedesmal um einen aktuellen Codec(DiVX) kümmern. Bei Flash gibt es ordentliche Tutorials für diese Zwecke.
> 
> Grüße
> Andreas



Ja, noch während es runterlädt.. wie ich einen Videoplayer in Flash bastel ist auch nicht das Problem, eher halt die Frage wie ich das am besten komprimiere, welche Auflösung zu empfehlen und was halt die beste Lösung ist. Wenn man für Flash keinen aktuellen Codec braucht, kann ich dann davon ausgeben, dass dieser im Flash-Player integriert ist oder das Flash die Datei nochmal neu encodiert?

Danke und gruß
Alex


----------



## akrite (9. Mai 2005)

UnqlPhriek hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, noch während es runterlädt..


...na dann, Video in Flash importieren und ggf. schneiden (sehr rudimentär in Flash) und als *.flv exportieren und darauf verweisen - so erhält man akzeptable D/L-Zeiten.


> welche Auflösung zu empfehlen und was halt die beste Lösung ist.


 bei der Auflösung würde ich höchstens bis 640x480 gehen, hängt von dem ab was Du zeigen möchtest....


> Wenn man für Flash keinen aktuellen Codec braucht, kann ich dann davon ausgeben, dass dieser im Flash-Player integriert ist oder das Flash die Datei nochmal neu encodiert?


...Flash benutzt intern den Sorensen Sparc Codec, muß aber kein user auf der Platte haben.

Grüße
Andreas


----------

